# EXXON or Chevron?



## Buckwheat (Dec 11, 2021)

Assuming that oil goes to $100, which one of the Big American Dogs will do better at that price? There are a few things which I prefer about Chevron, but I think that the quick & dirty public sentiment would think EXXON to be the bigger dog and thus the more important player and the first player to reach for. {I have other oils.] Eh?
Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't know if share prices of large companies like that will react that quickly to quick upticks in commodity prices. A smaller company would provide a much bigger spring.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

nobleea said:


> I don't know if share prices of large companies like that will react that quickly to quick upticks in commodity prices. A smaller company would provide a much bigger spring.


I think you meant to say a pure production company, rather than an integrated with refining and/or retial and/or petrochemical operations, will respond more quickly to commodity prices. Assuming, of course, they have not hedged a lot of their production at a 'too low' fixed price. Size of company matters less than what its assets are.

The OP already has other oils, so the question here is Chevron or Exxon. I have no idea which one.


----------

